# Singer SK700 Is this a good machine



## radar

I have been toying with buying the SK 700 and wonder if there are any opinions on this machine. Is it good bad or same as others. Thanks in advance.


----------



## susieknitter

I think that this is a lovely machine, especially as it has a knit radar that is really nice to use.


----------



## radar

Thanks so much.


----------



## Zach

This is a work hourse. Very nice punch card machine


----------



## euvid

It is the best punchcard SInger made. I really like it. It is different than the Brother machines as far as the carriage goes, but easy to learn. It has a lace carriage that allows you to just use the 1 carriage instead of having to use 2 when using the Brother machine. Has a really nice color changer. I highly recommend it.


----------



## TerryKnits

The Singer SK700 is a great machine. It has so many features built in: knit radar, intarsia, punch lace, tuck, slip, fair-isle, etc. I had one years ago, and sold it because I wanted the electronic machine. Let me tell you, I could kick myself for selling the SK700! I made beautiful things on that machine and wish I had it today.


----------



## radar

Well thanks very much everyone. I am picking it up today. Will let you know how it is. I am getting lots of stuff with it.


----------



## KateWood

Are the lace patterns limited in their selection due to using the same carriage to transfer and knit?
This model is also interchangable with Silver Reed, does anyone know if the standard 4.5mm electronic K carriage can be used on this machines N bed?


----------



## JSDesign

You will find that there is a lever that enables you to see which row of the punchcard you are on without messing up your knitting. It is a boon when you get interrupted and are not quite sure where you have got too. Ribber is good too. JuliaJSDesigns


----------



## euvid

KateWood said:


> Are the lace patterns limited in their selection due to using the same carriage to transfer and knit? You have to use the SInger lace cards.
> This model is also interchangable with Silver Reed, does anyone know if the standard 4.5mm electronic K carriage can be used on this machines N bed?


Can't use the electronic carriage as the machine isn't.


----------



## HeidiMargret

Aside from fine lace patterns where only one leg of a stitch is transferred while the other one stays on the same needle which cannot be done on a Singer, there is no limit to the kind of lace you can do on a Singer vs a Brother machine.

Any lace pattern where the eyelets are right next to the doubled stitch (simple lace), can be knitted by just pushing the lace carriage across each row. Stitches are transferred and knitted at the same time.

Any other lace pattern where the eyelets are one or more needles away from the doubled stitch (fashion lace), will take one or more passes without yarn in the lace carriage to do only the transfers, followed by a pass or two with yarn in the carriage to knit the stitches.

To knit simple lace patterns like Brother machines do, you could knit them like fashion lace for the same result. 

The 700 was my first punch card machine and I really liked it and still have it.


----------



## radar

I got it and it is lovely. Moves smooth like butter. No issues so far. Thanks all.


----------



## JSDesign

I have found that the Brother machine can be temperamental if it is cool where it is stored and you set it up for use - something to do with the band that goes across the back - whereas the 700 will not be problematic. 
Must say that I do like the Brother Garter Carriage to work my ribs at the bottom of a sweater, I then transfer them to the 700. Takes a minute or two to do but I really prefer to do this. JuliaJSDesigns


----------



## JSDesign

I have found that the Brother machine can be temperamental if it is cool where it is stored and you set it up for use - something to do with the band that goes across the back - whereas the 700 will not be problematic. 
Must say that I do like the Brother Garter Carriage to work my ribs at the bottom of a sweater, I then transfer them to the 700. Takes a minute or two to do but I really prefer to do this. JuliaJSDesigns


----------



## jkt

KateWood said:


> Are the lace patterns limited in their selection due to using the same carriage to transfer and knit?
> This model is also interchangable with Silver Reed, does anyone know if the standard 4.5mm electronic K carriage can be used on this machines N bed?


The LC2 will work on the 700.


----------



## brenda m

the singer/studio/silver reed 700 is the newer model after the 360. I bought the 360 new the year the 700 came out because the company offered almost half off, but a dealer told me that the only difference between the 360 & the 700 was that the 700 didn't have ball bearings. both are work horses


----------



## laurelk.

Two thumbs up from me. I have one, just not enough time to throughly explore it.
Laurelk in S. CA


----------



## KateWood

I have only knit on Brother KMs. They are capable of knitting lace in multiple combinations with tuck sts, fine lace, weaving...
Someone advised the Singer machines could knit Fashion Lace in addition. 
How does Singer/Knitmaster/Studio/SilverReeds fashion lace differ from the lace the Brother machines knit?
If you knit regular lace with the Singer/Studio line the carriage transfers the sts and knits them at the same time. 
How is the Fashion lace knit?


----------



## jkt

For fashion knitting in the operation manual for the 700, it says to transfer stitches several times in each row or to transfer stitches in both directions in one row, move the Carriage to knit and transfer alternately.

Then it says to move the carriage 8 times over the marked Card Memory Numbers 3-10, finishing with the carriage at the right side of the needle bed. During this the Carriage does not knit but transfers to their adjacent needles.

The black numbers on the side of the punchcard tell you when the yarn is out of the yarn feeder and the numbers without black are when you put yarn in the feeder.

In the case of Punchcard #L-10A, looks like 2 rows with yarn, 8 rows without, so I guess it is pretty much the same as knitting lace with the brother.

I prefer to use the electronic carriage that transfers and knits every row. Here's a picture of the dress I made for my granddaughter for Valentines day using the electronic lace carriage. I knitted the yoke by hand.


----------



## radar

Gorgeous dress and Granddaughter too.


----------



## KateWood

Darling lace dress & Baby
Thanks for the picture. The Fashion lace patterns on your machines look to be the same as any lace pattern on the Brother machines. Nice isn't it, knitting lace so quickly.


----------



## SueE knits

I have a good SK700 for sale, no ribber but works great. Looking for $175. plus shipping.


----------



## euvid

sue.ereio said:


> I have a good SK700 for sale, no ribber but works great. Looking for $175. plus shipping.


WHat a great price for a great machine I wish I could have paid that for mine. It is one of the best SInger, Studio machines made.


----------



## 4iden

im interested in this machine, do you still have it?


----------



## 4iden

please email me [email protected] very interested in machine


----------



## radar

I love mine and it is a workhorse.


----------

